# Poster Putty



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

After some steaming, I have adjusted 2 figures to sit in the cab of my shay. 
To hold them in place I used poster putty. Anyone else tried that?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I never had much luck with it. Some people like hot melt glue guns, but that doesn't seem to work well either. 

If you want them solidly in place never to move, use a thick superglue. 

If you want them softer, use clear sillicon sealer or caulk. You can peel this back off if you like.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

small dab of contact cement on the butt and an equal amount on the seat. Just make sure you have a nice flat fit. I've used clay on the irregular bottoms, and it works pretty good, but I don't run my trains much, so I can't say what would happen in the long term.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

glue a magnet on one surface and a piece of metal on the other. That way, you can move the "person" around without having to "unseat" him/her.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that!


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I gave up on attaching the figures to vehicles. My daughter would still find a way to remove them. Occasionally I will find a vehicle with 6 to 8 figures jammed in. Now you know why the nicer figures tend to stay on the shelves with the locomotives.  

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Caleb used to insist all the people would ride on the tender.


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

I've used the poster putty and it holds alright if you don't move you engines by five finger crane. The engineer on my Shay has a screw up his butt./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif No moving him around 


Bob


----------

